# Franchises



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

So I'm trying to get some interviews scheduled ( future planning) for after the new year, anyway what's the deal the Franchises like Roto Rooter and Ben Franklin?

These are the only two franchise shops in my area, all the rest are locally owned and operated companies which I have no problem with I just want to keep my options open.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

So what's the issue ??


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

a drug test ,,,lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> a drug test ,,,lol


Now I get it


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ohh good grief, not a drug test, the question is what's the difference between the 2. Are they commission based or hourly? Does anyone work for either one? 

I worked industrial pipe fitting and welding for 8 years, I think I can pass a drug test. Back when I did house plumbing I was only drug tested once a year. 

Would it be better if the 420 stood for Hitlers birthday?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

James420 said:


> Ohh good grief, not a drug test, the question is what's the difference between the 2. Are they commission based or hourly? Does anyone work for either one?
> 
> I worked industrial pipe fitting and welding for 8 years, I think I can pass a drug test. Back when I did house plumbing I was only drug tested once a year.
> 
> Would it be better if the 420 stood for Hitlers birthday?


No.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

I did this in the intro but here goes again, its for an old ECW wrestler who did use it as a weed reference, thats all. It's an easy name on forums to remember so I don't have to try ten names before one gets accepted. Yes I'm 39 and to old for wrestling but my kids are 13 and 11 and still watch it so can we get on with my question.

Does anyone work at these places? Ben Franklin or Roto rooter? Is it worth the time for an interview pay wise? I'd like to make 50 to 55 thousand next year at a minimum, yes it's a huge pay cut but I think you guys would agree its better than PA unemployment which I can get starting in January 2013.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nothing like replying to my own posts, anyway I did try the search option with a few different words and found what I was looking for, thanks, this is a great site with tons of information.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you talk to people?

If you are serious about strengthening your communication skills you might do alright.

If you only do whatever comes in on the job page, save your energy.

There is always pain in the customer's end. Either it's pain from leaks, stoppages, fear of flood, poor performing fixtures, or fear of plumbers.

Find and treat the pain

The price doesn't matter if you resolve the pain.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Smoke more weed, that is all.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I don't know but dankman posted. Maybe y'all should chill together dude!! With a name like that you set ur self up man. But on your ?? I have no idea. But I bet some zoner does just wait. Ul get a good answer I always do


----------

